# Sex industry worker group



## Missy (Mar 8, 2011)

Not sure if this is the correct place to do this but I started a group here for other people that work in the sex industry to share their thoughts and feeling on it.

If your a sex worker check it out! It doesn't matter what you do.


----------



## Missy (Mar 14, 2011)

No one at all?


----------



## venusinpisces (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm interested in seeing how it develops even though I don't work in the industry anymore. Based on my experience of talking with other squatters I'm sure there are way more experienced people out there than are willing to talk about it.


----------



## Gudj (Mar 14, 2011)

I joined.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Mar 14, 2011)

My mother used to be a street sex worker(she's up there in years now, she would if she could). I have been in lots of relationships with sex workers. I have done some low budget film when i was younger..over 15 years ago now, but those days are long gone. Getting old and fat sucks. I'll see how this group does, i might just join...to support others.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Mar 14, 2011)

well then..i know what board im trolling after i get my paycheck


----------



## ericafuckyea (Mar 25, 2011)

it's cool that you started this group, but expect a lot of stupid comments from people. seems like a lot of kids don't realize that sex work does not equal just selling your ass. (no offense to people who escort, which is a legitimate hustle and i won't knock it.) fetish work, domination, exotic dancing, peep show work, phonesex work, webcamming, adult modeling, etc are all forms of sex work as well. I've done freelance domination and fetish work, art and fetish modeling, and i maintain my own online fetish video store (clips4sale ftw) it's a great way to make money, and i personally find it to be very empowering. kids have said some dumb shit to me though and i've definately gotten ragged on for it...


----------



## The Cheshire (Apr 3, 2011)

This is always good to see. Ive been away from sex work (phonesex and pornshop counter) for a few years but I will never stop supporting. Ive been in relationships that made time for escorting/phonesex/ Dom/Sub work and feel lucky for it. Sex workers are remarkable people. Props!


----------



## Tiphareth (Apr 15, 2011)

LOL A funny story really quick.

I was hanging out at the University of Washington doing some mantra meditation and moving about this tree to help me keep focused. 

Some RANDOM ASS DUDE, then asks me for directions to some UW building, I tell him there is a map somewhere or maybe I knew where the building was, who knows. He then tells me that I am really cute, and would love to take a picture of me naked (I'm a male), he offers me fifty dollars.

I was like SURE!!!!

I must be really good looking because he didn't even take a picture he just jacked off (this was inside the male's bathroom) and came all over the floor, he then gave me fifty bucks.

Man, quickest 50 bucks I ever made!


----------



## Tiphareth (Apr 3, 2012)

fyi..

I was reading my old resonponses in this forum and I accidentally replied to the wrong thread, I do not know how to delete this


----------



## wehavethemap (Apr 4, 2012)

Tiphareth said:


> LOL A funny story really quick.
> 
> I was hanging out at the University of Washington doing some mantra meditation and moving about this tree to help me keep focused.
> 
> ...


DUDE! YES!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 4, 2012)

Since there are no longer groups on this forum I'm locking this thread. Though I do miss the Sex Workers Unite sub forum. Sadly it just didn't work out... oh well.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 4, 2012)

not enough people ended up posting there, so i just merged those threads with the regular sex and relationships section.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 4, 2012)

Ya figured as much, oh well, I really tried with it! Sad face.


----------

